

Ask HN: How to deal with being idea rich, but time poor? - DamonOehlman

I really struggle with having a lot of ideas, and while I'm very grateful that I have this problem it can be pretty frustrating.  They certainly aren't all good ideas, but some probably are (there's a couple that I think are crackers).<p>The question is, how do you deal with the situation of having many ideas but only so much time (and/or money) to invest in exploring the potential of those ideas?
======
coenhyde
Find people who can execute your ideas (or part there of) for you. Think of
your time as a finite resource, which it is.

You have two options:

1\. Do less of your ideas by focusing on what is most important.

2\. Use someone else time

Not everyone can be a specialist at everything. Know what you are good at then
consider outsourcing what you are not so good at to someone who is better than
you. They will do a better job and most likely get the job done faster too.

Though this is assuming your ideas are worth pursuing.

EDIT: Remember you don't only have to outsource things such as programming or
graphic design. What about things such as book keeping or house keeping.

------
wallflower
This article is a bit pithy but true. Ideas aren't worth that much.

[http://www.oreillynet.com/onlamp/blog/2005/08/ideas_are_just...](http://www.oreillynet.com/onlamp/blog/2005/08/ideas_are_just_a_multiplier_of.html)

My advice is do something that you would like your mother or father to
excitedly tell their friends about (assuming they are still around).

~~~
DamonOehlman
I think that article does make a nice clear point, and while the ideas aren't
worth that much in some regard, being a multiplicative factor is a pretty big
deal.

------
mkinnan
I am in the same boat ... my plan is to work on the idea I am most passionate
about. Then when I have a nice revenue generating business, I can hire
developers to make my other ideas happen.

------
ajaymehta
Well ask yourself why you have so little time. Are you passionate enough about
your ideas that you feel what you're doing instead isn't exciting/worth it?

If you have ideas but you feel your time is better spent doing your
work/school/whatever, then get one super-compelling idea and follow through!

~~~
DamonOehlman
That's a fair point, but the point is I am already executing one of the things
that I am passionate about. So following through is happening in that regard.

But in the midst of that execution, there are other ideas that probably have a
genuine shot of generating some revenue. So the question is how to either:

A - Prevent yourself getting distracted by that idea. Do you share it or just
sit on it?

B - Seriously evaluate whether it is worth either changing direction or
finding ways to execute both (or more) ideas in parallel.

Given that we have the phrase "serial entrepreneur" (which I am not a big fan
of honestly) rather than "parallel entrepreneur" I'm guessing a one thing at a
time approach is the best way to go ;)

